# Few pics from Weekend



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

Was at a car show over the weekend so said i would share a few that my mate has sent me on. From looking at the pics you will see i was a bit biased lol When my mate sends on the rest i will throw them up

Cars in the pic was my own gtr, ian o c 34 nur and his 32gtr

That man is some man for the polishing / cleaning :thumbsup:
Nice to catch up with ya yesterday Ian


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Good to see Blowdogs old nur still looking good.


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

The 32 is in great condition and I like that alot, but those two R34's are both stunning in their own right, wouldn't like to have to choose between the two for 1st place on that little stand


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

hodgie said:


> Good to see Blowdogs old nur still looking good.


I was just gonna say that looks like Blow Dogs old NUR


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

All three GTR's looks absolutely stunning! :thumbsup:


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

that nur is bloody nice..


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

as were the others....


----------



## Charles620 (Nov 16, 2008)

The silver R34 blows the other 2 away!!


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

That Vspec II Nurs changed abit, well quite alot over the years since this video
YouTube - Motorvision Skyline GTR V-Spec 2 Nur


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Hi Ian

good to see your enjoying the 34, now its all back together

take care of that R32 for us ;-)


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

How does the black R34 survive a speed bump?


----------



## 737-800 driver (Feb 23, 2009)

seen on Sunday. car of the show for me.........nice work Shane:thumbsup:


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

@ Liam - My car had some trouble alright getting down into that stand due to the angle of the ramp, whatever that material the car is on top of is really soft so the car in the pics looks like its slammed ridiculously but in fact the car has yet to touch a speed bump or anything, last time i measured the front lip clearance i think it was 90mm from the floor 

@ Driver - Thanks man


----------



## creedonsr20det (Aug 6, 2008)

sweet pics ! @ ian o c when did u collect ur car from robbies? where was this show on shane?


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

Its the annual sleek fx show mate, down in limerick race course. Was on sunday just gone. Always a good show


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

All 3 Skylines look just fantastic.. And as for that You Tube video that hodgie linked, I didn't understand a word of it but was an awesome video nonetheless!


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

Beautiful cars all three of them:thumbsup:
Many thanks for posting the pictures.


Terje.


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Some really nice pictures there, all three are looking stunning.

Ian you are a lucky man- the 32 looked awesome on the stand at modified live after you picked it up and the 34 just looks amazing. 

Congrats to you both on some lovely cars. :thumbsup:


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

All 3 luck sexy. 

What suspension has the black one got on
And how much is it lowered lucks the nuts


----------



## Carlo (Jan 3, 2010)

Lookin Good Shane


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Kadir said:


> All 3 Skylines look just fantastic.. And as for that You Tube video that hodgie linked, I didn't understand a word of it but was an awesome video nonetheless!


When did anyone need to understand what is being said in German video`s:thumbsup:


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Err I suppose you like the music in some German videos too 









:chuckle:


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Thats not the sort of German video i had in mind


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks guys 

Will drop Ian a pm as he didnt have a camera with him at the show, and i dont think he saw this thread yet.

@ Adam - Suspension is Ohlins


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

hodgie said:


> Thats not the sort of German video i had in mind



But if I'd linked to pornhub I'd get banned....and rightly so, seeing as it's a family forum and kids could look at any time :nervous:



:chuckle:


----------



## iano C (Oct 16, 2007)

matty32 said:


> Hi Ian
> 
> good to see your enjoying the 34, now its all back together
> 
> take care of that R32 for us ;-)


Hi mate hope all is well with you and you know I will lol:thumbsup:


----------



## iano C (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks guys for all the kind comments and thanks for putting up the pictures Shane, as I never bring a camera lol.It was nice having a chat with you and nice to see your car.:thumbsup:


----------



## alpeag (Dec 1, 2006)

Hi Ian,

See the R32 got even cleaner!! 

Great looking car all 3 of them.


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

Hi Ian,


Fantastic to meet you, your car and your mates today at JAE Newark.


As you are a professional detailer, it was special when you mentioned how clean Shrek was - thanks.

the 2 cars looked cool together!


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

what a pic!


----------



## iano C (Oct 16, 2007)

*Great picture.*

Hi Paul, great picture.You made my weekend dropping up to say hello and showing me your car .It,s one of the cleanest cars I have ever seen and looking at the two cars together has made me realize how lucky I am to own one .I have not had a lot of time to enjoy my own cars the last good while and had being thinking maybe it was time to move it on .I now plan to hold on to the 34 and spend a lot of time and some money to try make look as it should .Not sure I'll get it to the standard yours is at but I'll use yours as a bench mark .Great to meet you and thanks again for taking the time to pop up to our stand ,
best regards Ian.


----------



## Steve_s (May 8, 2014)

Great set of cars and pics - thanks for sharing!


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

*R34 NUR Meeting*



iano C said:


> Hi Paul, great picture.You made my weekend dropping up to say hello and showing me your car .It,s one of the cleanest cars I have ever seen and looking at the two cars together has made me realize how lucky I am to own one .I have not had a lot of time to enjoy my own cars the last good while and had being thinking maybe it was time to move it on .I now plan to hold on to the 34 and spend a lot of time and some money to try make look as it should .Not sure I'll get it to the standard yours is at but I'll use yours as a bench mark .Great to meet you and thanks again for taking the time to pop up to our stand ,
> best regards Ian.


Hi Ian,

thanks for the comments....really appreciated.


A few more photographs of your car are posted here... I just love the Z Tune!

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/369170-shrek-my-r34.html


----------

